
Whistle Taxi App - rusk
http://www.whistletaxiapp.com/
======
rusk
Hailo was a really brilliant App and service that connected independent
drivers with their customer base in a manner very similar way to Uber does,
except they did so within the existing marketplace to the advantage of both
customers and drivers.

It worked really well and made ordering taxis around Dublin a dream.

Sadly they were taken over by a poorer competitor called _" MyTaxi"_ who have
proceeded to torpedo the whole business. I wonder if they had some interest in
Ubers success because really until now Uber were effectively redundant here.

Anyway, since there should be no clear impediment to somebody doing something
similar, since there is a ready and willing customer base I'd be wondering why
nobody had yet.

Hopefully these guys can do it.

